# Father's war record.



## trics (Dec 23, 2011)

I am researching my father's time in the 2nd WW in the RN on the Russian convoys.

I have an article referring to a "ten day battle by two tugs during an Atlantic gale, whilst towing a 2,750 ton floating dock" [headline to the piece].
The floating dock was manned by Royal naval volunteers and took part during the war as reference was made to enemy submarines being reported in the area. My father was one of the naval sailors to volunteer. There is even a drawing attached to the article.

The two HM rescue tugs were called Saucy and Larial but other than that I know nothing about destination or date.

I would be grateful if anyone can help.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Could you give us the date of this article as there were two tugs in WW2 with the name SAUCY. Cannot find a tug with the name LARIA*L* could it be LARIA*T*.


Roger


----------



## mimbrit (Nov 27, 2021)

trics said:


> I am researching my father's time in the 2nd WW in the RN on the Russian convoys.
> 
> I have an article referring to a "ten day battle by two tugs during an Atlantic gale, whilst towing a 2,750 ton floating dock" [headline to the piece].
> The floating dock was manned by Royal naval volunteers and took part during the war as reference was made to enemy submarines being reported in the area. My father was one of the naval sailors to volunteer. There is even a drawing attached to the article.
> ...


----------



## mimbrit (Nov 27, 2021)

Only ten years too late…

…but my father was the engineer officer on Saucy for part of that voyage (from Reykjavik to Sydney, apparently still the longest tow in history). I have pieced together some info. I’m also trying to prove to the MoD that he should be awarded the Arctic Star, but the tugs seem not to appear in the lists of convoy escorts. Happy to swap info If you are still registered here.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi, The rescue tugs wer crewed mostly by merchant seamen on T124T agreements - was he MN and if so do you have his discharge book or his service record?
Regards
Hugh


----------



## mimbrit (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello Hugh, and thanks for your message. Yes, he was MN, I have his discharge book and quite some detail of his service record But with gaps. He was awarded the Russian convoys medal and its 50th anniversary version and was a member of the North Russia Club, things one would not normally falsify! He had the Arnold Hague book and had earmarked two particular convoys but there no tugs identified. I am sure I will piece it together, but wonder if there are any other sources out there for this detailed information.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

mimbrit said:


> Hello Hugh, and thanks for your message. Yes, he was MN, I have his discharge book and quite some detail of his service record But with gaps. He was awarded the Russian convoys medal and its 50th anniversary version and was a member of the North Russia Club, things one would not normally falsify! He had the Arnold Hague book and had earmarked two particular convoy


 Hello and welcome,
I guess you have seen this site





Arnold Hague convoy database - PQ convoys







www.convoyweb.org.uk




Its heavily dependent on Arnold Hague's findings. I have found over the year that Hague's work can be flawed. Understandable considering the size of his research.
Could you tell us the two particular convoys you are interested in. We may be able to direct you.
regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello mimbrit,
Does he have a file in BT 390 at Kew? 
What sort of reply have you had from the MOD with regard to his service?
Does it only concern SAUCY or are there any other ships involved?
The Arctic Star is awarded for operational service of any length north of the Arctic Circle (66, 32 N) between 3 September 1939 and 8 May 1945. So obviously if the ship did any towing in that area the medal should be awarded. The ship was built in October 1942 and Commissioned Feb 1943. The difficulty with researching this ship is that it was operating as an Aux Naval unit and logbooks do not survive. I expect you would need to trawl Admiralty War Diaries as well as ADM files at TNA Kew.
There is no mention of SAUCY in Richard Woodman's 'Arctic Convoy's 1941-1945'. Mention of SAUCY in 'Chronology of the War at Sea' by Jurgen Rowher does not concern the Arctic.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## mimbrit (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello and welcome,
> I guess you have seen this site
> 
> 
> ...


JW53 and RA53 - from his service records, I think he would have been on HMS Adherent at that time. Thanks for anything you can unearth.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

There are these piece's in the National Archive, some which are duplicated. You would need to visit Kew to view.





Search results: "jw53" | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk









Search results: "ra53" | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk




We know you have your fathers Discharge Book. Do you have a copy of his Form CRS10?
His Form CRS10, is, if you like the office copy of his Discharge Book. It may be worthwhile obtaining a copy just in case there are discrepancies' which may reveal fresh information.
Do you have his "Seamans Pouch"? 

regards
Roger


----------

